# 48 hour holter charges



## efuhrmann (Jan 20, 2011)

when coding 93224-93225 what is the correct date of service to bill?  Hookup date or disconnect date or does it matter?


----------



## crowemd (Jan 21, 2011)

In order to bill for a Holter you would need to use your Hook-up date as the billing DOS.


----------



## dvanzant (Feb 14, 2011)

*Holter Monitors*

Can anyone tell me if you can charge 93225/93226 more than once?  For example:  patient was seen in the ER room- physician orders 48 hour holter. Can you report these codes for day 1 and day 2?


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 15, 2011)

No, the code description for 2011 now states "up to 48 hours". Not per 24 hours anymore.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

